# Google + update



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Google + updated today and got error (package invalid) so tried clearing cache in play store, same error then installed the app to reinstall and got the same error any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Tried rebooting? Sometimes that will fix it. Mine updated without problems so it isnt a bad upload.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Tried rebooting? Sometimes that will fix it. Mine updated without problems so it isnt a bad upload.


Thanks will give that a try.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> Thanks will give that a try.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No luck!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

What ROM are you on?


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> What ROM are you on?


Tried to update on wizards miui and liberty with same result.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> Tried to update on wizards miui and liberty with same result.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


went back to wizards miui and update worked must have fixed it self.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

